# Poor mans router



## dynax (6 Apr 2017)

After watching another couple of Paul Sellers videos, i watched the short poor mans router one, and found it quite quirky and as one of my projects will have stopped dadoes i thought that could be less hassle that setting up my power router, then i thought rather than using a piece of wood why no use a honing guide, i don't have one as i freehand sharpen but for a few quid you could have a fully adjustable simple device for cleaning out dadoes and grooves etc,


----------



## Droogs (8 Apr 2017)

oh you clever man!


----------



## MarkDennehy (8 Apr 2017)

Does your honing guide not have the wheel in the middle? So it'd always be riding on the bottom of the groove. You'd have a poor mans' chisel plane rather than a poor man's router.


----------



## dynax (9 Apr 2017)

Hi Mark, i don't have a honing guide, as i said in my post, but if the wheel was in the way it could be removed,


----------

